# 3 inch vs 3 1/2 inch..



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Guys, i would like to know your opinion on the topic 3 inch shotgun shells vs 3 1/2 inch shotgun shells. Which do you prefer?

I look at it this way. You don't get a whole lot more with the 3 1/2 inch shells vs the 3 inch shells. price wise you'd save alot more money with goin witht he 3 inch and having pretty much nearly the same results as you would with the 3 1/2 inch


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

You answered your own question. Accurately if I can add.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

You are getting more pellets in 3 1/2 inch shell obviously. Depending on choke size, you will have a greater kill zone. My opinion there is no better shell size than 3 1/2 for geese or even ducks. Hell, you can buy a box of 3 1/2 Xpert steel for like $12-$14 which is cheap.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I ran through a couple of cases of 3 1/2in black cloud this spring and my head still hurts i may switch to 3in when shooting so much. I will stick with 3 1/2in for ducks and darks. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I am by no means a expert on shells but I can't imagine shooting a 3 1/2" shell at ducks. Thats crazy talk !


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It is all about pattern and pattern control!!!! Simply put, a properly choked load of 1 1/8 oz B's will produce better results in clean kills than a 1 3/8 load that is not! With todays loads that range from heavier payloads at slower speeds to lighter payloads at faster speeds in factory and then the guys pushing 1 oz of shot a 16-1700 fps one has to understand pattern and pattern control.

Myself I have no need for the 3.5" loads since I can get a good killing pattern from 3" loads and even 2 3/4" loads!

If size of the shell was the only factor regarding the ablity to kill ducks or geese, nobody would shoot anything but 10 ga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

I have shot both, but you will see a little difference. But if you are decoying birds you can kill them with 2 3/4 imo. Its really personal preferance and what you feel comfortable shooting. Sometimes you can find 3 1/2's cheaper and thats nice. I personaly shoot whats cheap and patterns well out of my gun and choke.


----------

